# 'Womb for Rent' BBC News



## VixiePie (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-14138394

/links


----------



## Giulia77 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks, Vixiepie, for sharing this, it is very interesting!


----------

